
Show HN: TidyFork for cleaning up outdated forks and stars - DigitalSea
https://tidyfork.com
======
DigitalSea
This is a quickly thrown together application that I built purely out of
frustration over how horrible the experience is for deleting repositories you
have forked on Github (confirming your password and repo name for each repo
you delete). I have been a member of Github since 2010 and in that time,
amassed a tonne of forks and starred repositories.

It's a basic app that automatically marks any fork that is outdated in
comparison to the parent repo you forked from. For stars, it will mark any
starred repository that hasn't been updated in two years or more. In my case,
I had starred repos that hadn't been updated since 2010/2011 I cleared out.

I used this as an excuse to build something using Vue.js, as well as Firebase
Hosting and Firebase Cloud Functions. I might clean the project up and open
source it as well.

